# Fake drawer attachments



## Wiluven (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to ask but I hope someone knows where I can pick these up. I been to Lowes, Home Depot, and several home hardware stores. I need several of these little plastic clips that attaches fake drawers. I assume this is a very common item as I've seen these in several houses and they use this in track housing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Sometimes it is easier to just replace all of them than to try to find the exact piece. Many of these devices come and go and you could drive all over and never find them.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

personally, i'd just throw some JBWeld, epoxy or construction adhesive on the clips and glue it back on.

DM


----------



## Wiluven (Jan 19, 2008)

The problem is that some of the drawers clips broke on 'both sides', bottom and top, so there is nothing to glue. I don't mind going to something else but I still need a similar setup - some sort of clip on the fake drawer piece that hooks into the dollys. Granted I'm not exactly a handyman.


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Could you just drill some holes in the face frame of the cabinet, then attach it with screws? No special tools needed. Assuming you can crawl into the cab to do it.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

is this what your looking for? http://wwhardware.com/catalog.cfm/G...mbly Fittings, Connectors & Screws/showprod/1
GOOD LUCK BOB


----------



## how-to-do-guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Velcro!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

get a tube of construction adhesive and just glue them back on. no clips necessary then.....

DM


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

what size is that false front? what about turning it into one of those tip-out tray organizers?? its easy to do


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

wil.,
mferguson may have the right idea for you. I found the trays and SCISSORS HINGES on e-bay. the trays come in several sizes and would increase your storage area.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

YOu might be able to use magnetic catches to hold them in place; big box stores have them for sure.


----------



## danab (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.bainbridgestore.com/servlet/the-template/falsefrontclipsandblocks/Page

This is what you're looking for -- I had the same problem finding them!!!


----------



## GameBeat (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello Wiluven, Well, I know this is almost 2 years later after your original post looking for this seemingly impossible to find clips, but I figured you'd appreciate this late reply if you haven't yet found a solution. I too have the same type of "false front clips' and they are breaking left and right. Needless to say it is a real pain since I had been unable to find EXACT replacements. Fortunately after a couple of hours of googling research I am excited to say that I have found a dealer for the elusive part. The link below is to the web page where you can order these. The only downside, if you call it that is that you must order a minimum of 100 pairs of these. But its only $29 and as easily as these seem to break, I have a feeling I will need them in the coming years.

Anyhow here is the link, good luck. Would love for you to reply to let me know if this was helpful or if you already changed all of your clips to a different easier to replace type.

http://www.baersupply.com/baer/servlet/CyberVendor/category/G8449953/catalog/group.jsp/

Thanks
-Darryl


----------



## kacassetty (Jun 22, 2010)

I know it's been a couple years- but did you ever find these??? I have the EXACT same issue w/ the EXACT same clips & can't find them anywhere. someone posted a site where you could buy a pack of 100 for $30- but seriously, I need TWO. Does anyone know of a place where I can get these????


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Though I can't help you with a replacement clip, you could install a tip-out kit and attach the face with hinges for about $5. It's less than $30, anyway.

http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=255451


----------



## pacocoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

*here is the one I like to use*

try these...they work great

http://quikdrawers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=364


----------

